# Cheap/Cost Friendly Hiding Spots



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what I could use for some *inexpensive* hiding spots?

I've heard of some people using plastic piping from hardware stores or clay pots etc.

Is there anything *cheaper* and more efficient?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 1, 2008)

Look around your area for landscaping or rock supply companies if you want something natural looking. It'll probably very from place to place but some will offer a 'bargain bin' full of oddball pieces they won't or can't use. I picked up ~56 lbs of flagstone and assorted pieces from a landscape supply company here just a few days ago for $1.80. Got enough to build a nice stack in my 55g with 7 or so caves scattered around.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

+1 to the landscape supplier.
The only thing cheaper is some "wild caught" rock from a day in the woods.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Look around your area for landscaping or rock supply companies if you want something natural looking. It'll probably very from place to place but some will offer a 'bargain bin' full of oddball pieces they won't or can't use. I picked up ~56 lbs of flagstone and assorted pieces from a landscape supply company here just a few days ago for $1.80. Got enough to build a nice stack in my 55g with 7 or so caves scattered around.


i want something movable. something i can swish around when i do my water changes.

i have a bare bottom tank and like to vacuum as much gunk as i can. big rock formation might annoy me


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Go to your local nursery. 
I asked mine if they had some broken pots and pointed me to to barrels about half full. I dug in there for my 3 tanks and borowed a box to carry them in. I asked how much and he chuckled and said you can have them.
Bring a box it might happen to you also.

Paul


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I have seen people take 2â€


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I am using a PVC pipe for plumbing as a house for my clown loaches. Bought a 3" diameter T shape and drilled a few small holes for light and water flow. Not the prettiest, but the clowns love it and its real easy to move around.


----------

